# December 2015 Birchbox *Spoilers*



## Bizgirlva (Nov 7, 2015)

Saw this today in US weekly





Looks like that's the December box design


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 7, 2015)

That would be a nice box to get. I love Tocca.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Nov 8, 2015)

I love that box, I love Tocca, and I really want to try w3ll people!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 8, 2015)

Cute box! I just got my November box, but I'm ready for some December spoilers now that I saw this! Good find by the way!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 9, 2015)

The box design is very Winter-y.  I like it.


----------



## H_D (Nov 10, 2015)

of course they put a good looking box in their ad, lol. I never get boxes that good.No one would sign up if they showed a box that is more realistic to what they really send out!


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cute box!


----------



## beedonaldson (Nov 12, 2015)

Sample choice for December. Eyeshadow duos (CS = Coastal Scents?) or Serge Normant volumizing spray.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 12, 2015)

Interesting.. I wonder if that's it (several colors to choose) or just 2 of the samples for the choice.


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 12, 2015)

I hope those aren't the only choices! Booooring.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 12, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I hope those aren't the only choices! Booooring.


Maybe the curated box will be fantastic this month. 

Let's all hope for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow. That's unexpectedly meh for December. My box last December was amazing.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 13, 2015)

I actually don't mind little Coastal Scents samples.


----------



## H_D (Nov 13, 2015)

hiheather said:


> I actually don't mind little Coastal Scents samples.


Me neither but what happened to the 4 shadow samples? Now only two per sample?


----------



## hiheather (Nov 13, 2015)

H_D said:


> Me neither but what happened to the 4 shadow samples? Now only two per sample?


They look to be bigger. At least the one quad sample I have from Coastal Scents is super tiny (and everyone wants to talk about theBalm for small samples!). I do really like the mauve/pink pair.

How does this sample choice work? Do I get to pick a for sure item for my box each month? I kinda think I got the jist and super bummed I got stuck with a shadowstick this month instead of a fabulous red lippie because of not realizing I could choose.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 14, 2015)

hiheather said:


> How does this sample choice work? Do I get to pick a for sure item for my box each month? I kinda think I got the jist and super bummed I got stuck with a shadowstick this month instead of a fabulous red lippie because of not realizing I could choose.


Each month around 26th, Birchbox used to send sample choice emails to subscribers with a unique sample choice link. This month they changed the system and integrated the sample choice to our accounts, under "Your Box" tab. Here is a screenshot to make it easier to see:




During the sample choice day, click on the circled option "Customize your next month's box" and then you can pick the sample you want and also the add-ons.

After you save your choice, you are supposed to receive a confirmation email.

Hope this helps.


----------



## H_D (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone know when the December PYS videos are posted? I thought they'd be up by now. I need to decide if I want to keep my sub or not.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 17, 2015)

That box looks so cute! Not super excited about the PYS, hopefully there will be more color options or an amazing guest box. CS as Coastal Scents? Probably, but it would be interesting if it was another brand though that I have never tried.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 17, 2015)

Queennie said:


> That box looks so cute! Not super excited about the PYS, hopefully there will be more color options or an amazing guest box. CS as Coastal Scents? Probably, but it would be interesting if it was another brand though that I have never tried.


I think this CS is different. Coastal Scents logo is not like this, but I can't find this logo online. 

I would definitely go for Serge Normant, their products are usually good.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think this CS is different. Coastal Scents logo is not like this, but I can't find this logo online.
> 
> I would definitely go for Serge Normant, their products are usually good.


I just stalked the internet and really can't find anything with that logo. Strange.


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 17, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> I just stalked the internet and really can't find anything with that logo. Strange.


Another new brand?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2015)

The December 2015 Sample Choice Video!


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm very underwhelmed this month...both by sample choices and the curated box...but I'm not really familiar with the stuff in the box though...so it could be that...but I feel very meh


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm underwhelmed too. And it's a big mistake to post the video before the BB Plus page is up. They're giving me too much time to talk myself out of that scarf.


----------



## laura10801 (Nov 18, 2015)

I can't access the add ons yet.  If they aren't going to have the stuff available they shouldn't put up the video.

Edit:  I posted this before I saw the above post.  Moderators, feel free to delete it.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 18, 2015)

Kinda meh this month I guess I'll go for t he hairspray kinda over the small eyeshadows I have soo many... I do like the idea of getting a Baggu though, love those bags!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 18, 2015)

Since we're always hunting for this info:
 
SAMPLE CHOICE EARLY ACCESS!
All Birchbox Aces will automatically get early access to sample choice. Not an Ace? Not to worry! You can get early access too, just by inviting friends to Birchbox. Here's how: *Simply enter at least one friend's email address on your Birchbox invite-a-friend page by November 23. And that's it! You'll get your sample choice email on November 24—one day earlier than everyone else. (If your friend subscribes before December 9th, they'll get $5 off their first box and you'll get $5 in the shop when they subscribe.)*


----------



## Redlipsandrosiecheeks (Nov 18, 2015)

So if I understand the website correctly, I can add on the $12 Caudalie hand cream/lip balm and still get the Baggu bag, is that how you all understand it?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 18, 2015)

$10 off $35 is an amazing deal. I can't wait to receive that coupon =)
I agree, sample choice options are meh. I will go with the spray.
I want to add an add-on to get one of those lovely Baggu bags, but then remember it takes forever for Birchbox to send the boxes with add-ons.
How was your experience in November with add-ons?

PS: Don't forget to start filling your lists to get into their giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pixels (Nov 18, 2015)

Redlipsandrosiecheeks said:


> So if I understand the website correctly, I can add on the $12 Caudalie hand cream/lip balm and still get the Baggu bag, is that how you all understand it?


It's confusing to me too. I might get the calender 22 is not a great deal but 22 with the bag is better.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> $10 off $35 is an amazing deal. I can't wait to receive that coupon =)
> 
> I agree, sample choice options are meh. I will go with the spray.
> 
> ...


I got an add-on for the first time ever in November.  I expected it to arrive later than usual and it didn't.  I got it right before the 10th like usual.  

I can't wait for the $10 coupon either!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Nov 18, 2015)

Ugh she said everyone will be getting a CS eyeshadow even if we pick the texturing spray. I have soooo many shadows I already don't use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2015)

hmmm, I guess I will go with the  spray as I dislike coastal scents - don't care what color I do get.

I do love the organizer and am getting that in the aubergine color


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmm. My annual is up, so I just opted out of auto-renewal. Unless there is a code for a % off of the annual, I think I may skip December.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 18, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Ugh she said everyone will be getting a CS eyeshadow even if we pick the texturing spray. I have soooo many shadows I already don't use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In the video comments someone posted back that exact question. Birchbox replied "If you choose the Serge Normant spray, you will get the Serge Normant spray and the Coastal Scents sample in your December box. We're so excited about these eyeshadow samples the colors are even more beautiful in person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />﻿"

The smiley is their response not me. 

They also said they don't know if the Editor Box will be available for purchase. And that there might be something coming up for people who saved their boxes over the year.


----------



## H_D (Nov 18, 2015)

Dang I actually wished they would have had a krochet kid hat- I love those hats! I have three different ones now but can always use more.

I love baggu bags and have about 5- love the rhino one-but I will just buy one with a % off coupon.

I think I am going to pass on a sub this month.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 18, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> And that there might be something coming up for people who saved their boxes over the year.


I saved my boxes! I thought I just made up that whole story. I wonder what Birchbox has in mind?


----------



## kkkkkelly (Nov 19, 2015)

ughh noticed what @ and @Noel_S said too...it seems we're all getting the shadow no matter what. This makes me want to cancel for december (but the box is so cute!)


----------



## artemiss (Nov 19, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I saved my boxes! I thought I just made up that whole story. I wonder what Birchbox has in mind?


Agreed! I have all of mine from the year, but I had been planning on using them for holiday gifts..


----------



## cari12 (Nov 19, 2015)

I think I have all my boxes from the past year, excited to see what they'll do for that!

I'm pretty meh on sample choices this month, CS eyeshadows have never impressed me all that much.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 19, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> In the video comments someone posted back that exact question. Birchbox replied "If you choose the Serge Normant spray, you will get the Serge Normant spray and the Coastal Scents sample in your December box. We're so excited about these eyeshadow samples the colors are even more beautiful in person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />﻿"
> 
> The smiley is their response not me.
> 
> They also said they don't know if the Editor Box will be available for purchase. And that there might be something coming up for people who saved their boxes over the year.


So if you pick the Serge Normant you'll just get a random eye shadow pick....but if you pick the color you want you won't get the Serge Normant (I'm assuming)?  I would prefer the hairspray but don't want to get a color eye shadow I won't use.  (Granted, I do not need any eye shadow at all, but still.....)


----------



## Queennie (Nov 19, 2015)

Am I the only one in love with the editor box? Might want to get that organizer as an add-on, it is super cute!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 19, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Am I the only one in love with the editor box? Might want to get that organizer as an add-on, it is super cute!


Organizer is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 19, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> So if you pick the Serge Normant you'll just get a random eye shadow pick....but if you pick the color you want you won't get the Serge Normant (I'm assuming)?  I would prefer the hairspray but don't want to get a color eye shadow I won't use.  (Granted, I do not need any eye shadow at all, but still.....)


It is wholly possible that some box combos will not have any eye shadow. Remember they told us everyone was getting a LOC item and then oops they ran out. But picking hairspray may mean getting stuck with a weird color.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm not sure how I feel about this month I don't use eyeshadow that much but I think I might pick the green and gold.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 19, 2015)

Any eyeshadows I get that I wouldn't wear I just wet and apply as an eyeliner with a brush.


----------



## Queennie (Nov 19, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Organizer is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no!!! I was really thinking of getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sold out fast though!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Nov 20, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> So if you pick the Serge Normant you'll just get a random eye shadow pick....but if you pick the color you want you won't get the Serge Normant (I'm assuming)? I would prefer the hairspray but don't want to get a color eye shadow I won't use. (Granted, I do not need any eye shadow at all, but still.....)


That is a bummer. Now I'm undecided. I like that volumizing spray (got it in the Nina Garcia hair box on the best of quarterly sale). But amongst the eye shadows I'd really only want the cream/rose combo, so I'd like the chance to pic that instead of risking getting the green/gold. Not that I need eyeshadow either, especially as I just bought the LOC collection! Guess it'll be a game time decision!


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 20, 2015)

I can't find the CS styleEyes swatches anywhere, I'm trying to figure out if the cream shadow is matte or shimmery. Can anyone tell?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I can't find the CS styleEyes swatches anywhere, I'm trying to figure out if the cream shadow is matte or shimmery. Can anyone tell?


I think they're new so it's possible there aren't any swatches yet.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 20, 2015)

bliss10977 said:


> I can't find the CS styleEyes swatches anywhere, I'm trying to figure out if the cream shadow is matte or shimmery. Can anyone tell?


Cream seems to have matte finish from the video. Rose gold is clearly shimmery on the same palette, cream's finish looks different to me.


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Cream seems to have matte finish from the video. Rose gold is clearly shimmery on the same palette, cream's finish looks different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I couldn't get a close enough screen shot to tell. I think you're right, it looks matte


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 21, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Cream seems to have matte finish from the video. Rose gold is clearly shimmery on the same palette, cream's finish looks different to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you enlarge the green and gold one like this one? So helpful seeing it big like that. Why did they have to make it so hard to see? How can we make a choice with vague colors? I'm most likely getting the rose gold/ cream but I want to see the green/gold closer to be sure! I hope everyone is getting a chocolate this time too.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 21, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Can you enlarge the green and gold one like this one? So helpful seeing it big like that. Why did they have to make it so hard to see? How can we make a choice with vague colors? I'm most likely getting the rose gold/ cream but I want to see the green/gold closer to be sure! I hope everyone is getting a chocolate this time too.


Here are the all three of them. She kept shaking the green one, so this is the best I could get. It seems like, finishes are (L-R): Shimmery - shimmery / matte - shimmery / shimmery - shimmery (thou the amount of shimmer in black seems to be less than the others).

Hope this helps =)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 22, 2015)

Remember to refer friends tomorrow, sample choice emails should arrive Tuesday 11/24 for aces and anyone referring friends.


----------



## RedBadger (Nov 24, 2015)

The organizer tote is back in stock in case anyone wants to grab it!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 24, 2015)

Today is sample choice day for Aces and folks who referred friends. At 1:20 pm est the sample choice option was available on my box page. I picked the green/gold shadow. Haven't received a confirmation email yet, but it usually comes a few hours after I choose a sample.

Hope everyone gets their first choice!


----------



## H_D (Nov 24, 2015)

You can choose your sample choice today too if you are an ACE. I chose the gold and green shadow since I don't have colors like that already.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 24, 2015)

I chose formal eyes the rose gold. I hope this is a good box. It's my only sub left and I'm thinking about letting this one go too. I just have too many similar products. I will probably keep it for a few more boxes though.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Nov 24, 2015)

I chose the grey and black because I have greens and reds and golds galore and I think darker colors look better with my eyes anyways? Here's hoping they're pigmented though. The videos of shadows never seem like they're pigmented to me, like when they had the POP shadows, but the plum one I received back then is gorgeous!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Nov 24, 2015)

I reserved the volumizing spray. I figure, I probably won't use the shadow no matter what shade I get so I might as well reserve something I KNOW I'll like. I was torn with the curated box because I LOVED that lip/cheek stain back when it was a PYS. Fingers crossed maybe I get it again!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 24, 2015)

I reserved the curated box.  I think I'll use everything in it except maybe the hair product.  I wasn't going to get it but the photo and description showed the pink/rose color eyeshadow, which is the one I wanted anyhow.  I hope it's the color I get.  And yay...chocolate!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm confused does the curated box have the pink eyeshadow or the green? I have two accounts and want to get the curated on one and pick the other eyeshadow color in my surprise box. I really don't want to end up with two of the same color........


----------



## cg0112358 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm annoyed with myself. I picked the curated box b/c I love all things peach and wanted the lip/cheek stain. Then I remembered I had the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain in forever pink so I decided to swatch it with a q-tip. I hadn't tried it b/c those type of things usually turn hot pink on me and that's not the best color on me. Anyway, I swatched it and waited for the color to develop, and waited, and waited... Well, it's shiny... wish I'd just picked the pink shadow instead of the curated box. Anyone use the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain and like it? Maybe I just need to use more?


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> I'm annoyed with myself. I picked the curated box b/c I love all things peach and wanted the lip/cheek stain. Then I remembered I had the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain in forever pink so I decided to swatch it with a q-tip. I hadn't tried it b/c those type of things usually turn hot pink on me and that's not the best color on me. Anyway, I swatched it and waited for the color to develop, and waited, and waited... Well, it's shiny... wish I'd just picked the pink shadow instead of the curated box. Anyone use the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain and like it? Maybe I just need to use more?


I use it and love it. However, the color tint for both the peach and the pink is very minimal - less than with fresh lip balms. It's great from a moisture/conditioning perspective; it's very, very mild from a color payoff perspective.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 24, 2015)

cg0112358 said:


> I'm annoyed with myself. I picked the curated box b/c I love all things peach and wanted the lip/cheek stain. Then I remembered I had the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain in forever pink so I decided to swatch it with a q-tip. I hadn't tried it b/c those type of things usually turn hot pink on me and that's not the best color on me. Anyway, I swatched it and waited for the color to develop, and waited, and waited... Well, it's shiny... wish I'd just picked the pink shadow instead of the curated box. Anyone use the Jane Iredale lip/cheek stain and like it? Maybe I just need to use more?


You can email them and they will change PYS for you. It worked for me last month.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 24, 2015)

I received the Jane Iredale lip stain and the chocolate before. Will I still be able to review them for points this month if I pick the curated box?
I picked the spray on one account and want to pick the curated on the other one, but don't want to lose 20 points.
With so many palettes to go through, I probably won't use the shadows anyway.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I received the Jane Iredale lip stain and the chocolate before. Will I still be able to review them for points this month if I pick the curated box?I picked the spray on one account and want to pick the curated on the other one, but don't want to lose 20 points.
> 
> With so many palettes to go through, I probably won't use the shadows anyway.


If the colors / varieties are listed the same way, then no. There's a chance the chocolate will be a different listing (unless you got that actual variety before).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Hmm. My annual is up, so I just opted out of auto-renewal. Unless there is a code for a % off of the annual, I think I may skip December.


There will be a code on Black Friday for 25% off everything in their shop, including subscriptions...


----------



## H_D (Nov 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> There will be a code on Black Friday for 25% off everything in their shop, including subscriptions...


30% off for Aces using ACESONLY code


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 24, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> If the colors / varieties are listed the same way, then no. There's a chance the chocolate will be a different listing (unless you got that actual variety before).


Thanks, I was afraid of that. I asked the CS and one of them told me to send the reviews to him and he will add my points =) 

I will pick the curated as my second PYS.

Just used the ACESONLY code and 200 points to get an Everyday Glamour box and a Man MSP for only $16 =) I love 30% off codes.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 24, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Thanks, I was afraid of that. I asked the CS and one of them told me to send the reviews to him and he will add my points =)
> 
> I will pick the curated as my second PYS.


I've received duplicates of products by choosing curated boxes several times now, and each time, I send a quick message to CS and get my review points with no problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> There will be a code on Black Friday for 25% off everything in their shop, including subscriptions...


Thanks, I actually posted all the codes in the Promo Code thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laura10801 (Nov 25, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Am I the only one in love with the editor box? Might want to get that organizer as an add-on, it is super cute!


I got the editor box and I got the organizer and the pouch/matchbook nail files as add ons for my ace account.

I went with the spray with the other account because I really don't care for any of the eyeshadows.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 26, 2015)

I wanted the curated box but its sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I picked the black/grey shadow the only other option was the gold/green and I would never wear that.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 27, 2015)

I picked the black/grey shadow too. I was trying to decide between the curated and the eye shadow but decided to go with the shadow and hope the rest of the box is great.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 27, 2015)

I picked the volumizing spray for my PYS. I have too much eye shadow as it is.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 28, 2015)

I went a little overboard Black Friday shopping. #noregrets

So if Birchbox cannot process my payment on the first go do they try it again the next day or do they give you a day to get your affairs in order?


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 29, 2015)

hiheather said:


> I went a little overboard Black Friday shopping. #noregrets
> 
> So if Birchbox cannot process my payment on the first go do they try it again the next day or do they give you a day to get your affairs in order?


They'll try to charge you again in a couple of days, this happened to me a few months ago and all that happened was I lost my PYS.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 1, 2015)

i just tried December's box cheat, because I have the patience of a 3 year old, and the polka-dot placeholder background is loading!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2015)

Not box related but looks like Birchbox is expanding their stores:

http://www.chainstoreage.com/article/birchbox-puts-together-team-brick-and-mortar-expansion


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 1, 2015)

The Winter Essentials box is available in the shop now: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/the-winter-essentials-featured-box

Since ACEDIT is still working today, it's a pretty good deal if you can find another $20 of merchandise to add to your cart. Don't forget the Mystery Sample Pack!


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 1, 2015)

So I was checking out #birchbox on Instagram and looks like Birchbox France got those Eyeko liners that were stuck in customs lol I like that envelope clutch though!


----------



## sweetharlot (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't know how or why but the Winter Essentials box is actually taking _$10_ off when you're a current subscriber, not the $5 off it says. Bonus! I just got it for $5!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Dec 2, 2015)

thanks for that, I didn't plan to get one, but for $5 I couldn't not get one!


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 2, 2015)

sweetharlot said:


> Don't know how or why but the Winter Essentials box is actually taking _$10_ off when you're a current subscriber, not the $5 off it says. Bonus! I just got it for $5!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just went back and checked my order from yesterday, and it definitely took $10 off instead of $5. Sweet!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks so much! I got one for $5. Now I'm going to have 2 of the pink shadows but that's ok. Stocking stuffer.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 2, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up! I tried getting multiple ones but it wouldn't let me, but I did get one. Wonder if I can get them one at a time and still get the $10 off lol...this would be a great way to introduce my friends/family to BB for Christmas! I'm wondering if the extra $5 off is some kind of Ace thing??



sweetharlot said:


> Don't know how or why but the Winter Essentials box is actually taking _$10_ off when you're a current subscriber, not the $5 off it says. Bonus! I just got it for $5!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 2, 2015)

Dang I just tried it and they must have "fixed it" because it's only give me $5 off.


----------



## sweetharlot (Dec 2, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Dang I just tried it and they must have "fixed it" because it's only give me $5 off.


Wow, that was quick! Guess it was an error then. I ordered 2 separately on one acct and it was $5 each time. I also ordered it once on my mom's acct... I LOVE the eDerma scrub and for that alone, $5 is a great price. I'm assuming we get the 1 ounce size but the 2 ounce size is $30+! I was so disappointed I couldn't pick this as my box because it was sold out so this was a great discovery!

Glad some people got the $5 price before it was too late - hopefully they honor these orders but I assume they will. I was ready to buy it for $10 and their system said $5, so it's not our faults..

EDIT: Mine shipped!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2015)

What the HECK?




Aren't those the eyeliners that were supposed to be in our boxes a few months ago?!?!


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 3, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> What the HECK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right!  :angry:


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 4, 2015)

BB hasn't been great on follow through lately


----------



## carothcj (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm itching for some spoilers!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 4, 2015)

I got my shipping email today!  I picked the curated box so that's probably why, since they seem to go out first.  I should get my box on Monday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 4, 2015)

My cheat page has updated to the December background now - still no items loading though!


----------



## non_sequitur (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm a bit impatient to know the possible box combos. I skipped pys because I just did not get excited about the eyeshadow samples or the hair product so I left it to chance. Fingers crossed that they run out of those eyeshadow samples they threatened would be in every box ^.^


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 4, 2015)

My box on my second account has loaded but still nothing for my main.

Coastal Scents styleEYES palette- PYS

The Beauty Crop Lighting Crew Highlighting Cream- I was actually wanting to try this highlighter

Coola Classic SPF 30 Cucumber Moisturizer for Face- Dang it Birchbox it's winter! Not that I don't wear SPF everyday regardless but I didn't check sun protection on this account and tried to make sure that everything was geared towards moisturizers and such specific for the season. I also got this on my main account during the summer and it's alright. I like the smell but I really didn't need a second one. 

amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo- This is to add to my growing collection of dry shampoos I will probably never ever touch. Why is this suddenly even a thing? 

Harvey Prince Sea Salt Texturizing Mist- Probably won't use on account that it will smell like butt. 

This was kind of a bust for me. I probably should have picked the curated but I'll at least use the highlighter and the eye shadow.


----------



## mandys (Dec 4, 2015)

My main acct loaded: same box as post above with: highlighting creme, coola, Amika dry shampoo, eye shadow, and sea sal spray. A huge bust for me on this one. Sunscreen and beach wave spray?!? Are they kidding does that scream winter and festive to you?


----------



## emwdz (Dec 4, 2015)

Oooh, mine loaded. It's showing:

Serge Normant Volumizing Spray: pys, a hair product that will actually work for my hair 

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream: will be much needed, as it says it can be used for chapped lips too, hopefully it's a good size

CS Style Eyes: Not sure which colors for certain, but the palette it's showing is all pink toned shades. Meh.

Malin and Goetz Clarifying Clay Mask: Love Malin and Goetz, love masks. Hopefully I can get a few uses out of it.

The Balm Frat Boy Blush

I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Dec 4, 2015)

emwdz said:


> Oooh, mine loaded. It's showing:
> 
> Serge Normant Volumizing Spray: pys, a hair product that will actually work for my hair
> 
> ...


My box cheat shows the same.  I'm kind of meh about all of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Dec 5, 2015)

None of mine have loaded, I'm so impatient!


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 5, 2015)

I have tracking number for both boxes and received the "Wanna peek?" email this morning for the non-curated one but when I clicked on it took me to the November box.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Dec 5, 2015)

mandys said:


> My main acct loaded: same box as post above with: highlighting creme, coola, Amika dry shampoo, eye shadow, and sea sal spray. A huge bust for me on this one. Sunscreen and beach wave spray?!? Are they kidding does that scream winter and festive to you?


Same as the two above. I live in Michigan...I don't leave the house until May hahahaha highlighter, sunscreen, and beachy waves....oh Birchbox, what a huge FAIL. 

I just looked at my mom's box spoiler, she's got: Yu-Be skin cream, eye shadow, volumizing spray, Malin + Goetz clay mask, and theBalm's FratBoy.


----------



## carothcj (Dec 5, 2015)

My box is showing:

Laqa &amp; co fat lip pencil - okay hopefully it's a useable color.

Soak Handmaid Hand Cream - love hand cream!

Number 4 hair spray - eh will get thrown in my travel bag

Twistband hair tie - cute will get used.

Willa lavender facial towelettes - great travel item.

Good box, doesn't feel very festive.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 5, 2015)

I went with the curated but was thinking of picking up a second box. Remember last year when every box had chocolate and all of the PYS were amazing? Why not sample those pretty hand creams from brands like Tocca and Lolia? That would make so much more sense than beach spray and sunscreen.


----------



## artemiss (Dec 5, 2015)

Got a shipping notice this morning and here is my box:

I am ok with it, more so than some other months, tbh.

I hope they throw in something extra, like tea bags or pretzels, though, because i agree it isn't very festive.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 5, 2015)

I received the same box as @artemiss. I won't lie, I am very disappointed with Birchbox. Month after month I say I don't use dry shampoo and I get it on every account every month. I know you can't opt out of things but this seems more like a specialty item than something everyone uses. I just don't get it. makes me really consider dropping Birchbox and just picking up a second Ipsy or something but the point system always makes me stay to be disappointed again next month. 

Klorane Gentle Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk- Will get tossed into the void with all the other dry shampoo.

Harvey Prince Sea Salt Texturizing Mist- IT IS WINTER! I am not at the beach. Even if I was I really don't use these types of things anyway. Plus it's Harvey Prince so I'm still betting it smells like butt. 

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow-PYS

Juara Coconut Illpie Hand &amp; Nail Balm- This at least makes sense. I will use it since my hands need it. I wash and use so much antibacterial stuff during the winter. 

theBalm cosmetics Frat Boy Blush/Shadow- I'm not sure how I feel about this color but at least it's makeup. It's probably super tiny though.

Out of two boxes I received five usable products two of them being PYS eye shadows. I'm glad these boxes only ended up being a total of $5 together else I would be super sad this month.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Dec 5, 2015)

I love that 2 different posters have equated HP with "smells like butt." I'm laughing so hard, I almost peed a little!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 5, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> I love that 2 different posters have equated HP with "smells like butt." I'm laughing so hard, I almost peed a little!


I think both posts were mine because I have two boxes and I'm getting them in both   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm clearly salty over the salty sea salt spray.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I went with the curated but was thinking of picking up a second box. Remember last year when every box had chocolate and all of the PYS were amazing? Why not sample those pretty hand creams from brands like Tocca and Lolia? That would make so much more sense than beach spray and sunscreen.


Birchbox messed up my account last year, so no chocolate or PYS for me, through no fault of my own. And speaking of sea salt spray, why do they send them out in the winter? I got the Toni and Guy one in my December 2013 box. I think I'm having a hard time with birchbox sending me a facial mask and dry shampoo every month, plus a moisturizer/eye cream/hair oil in every box.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 6, 2015)

My cheat still isn't showing juuuust like last month. However, I did get a shipping email this morning which is odd to happen before I can see the box contents. Hope it's all good!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 6, 2015)

No tracking and no cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine has been coming later and later every month i think


----------



## H_D (Dec 6, 2015)

carothcj said:


> My box is showing:
> 
> Laqa &amp; co fat lip pencil - okay hopefully it's a useable color.
> 
> ...


Wait, where is your PYS?


----------



## carothcj (Dec 6, 2015)

H_D said:


> Wait, where is your PYS?[/quo
> 
> I didn't pick this month! Feeling pretty glad I didn't get stuck with eyeshadow!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 7, 2015)

I have tracking for my curated box and my monthly. They will be here this week. I'm not going to peek this month! I'm in the mood for a surprise. I hope it's good! I'm dreaming of a sheet mask, hand cream, Foot scrub and highlighter.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2015)

I haven't checked ahead of time either. I'm trying to stay spoiler free.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  I hope it's a good box. I did end up picking one of the shadow combos though.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 7, 2015)

Wtf? I got the "wanna peek?" email this morning and my cheat still doesn't work even using their link!


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 7, 2015)

I still can't see my December box, and for whatever reason it's now saying on the app that it will ship by the 12th! It used to be the 10th was the cutoff. My birchboxes usually take up to 10 days to get to me too. I really hope it ships soon and that it's a good one. I'm trying to hold out on spoilers this month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah none of my boxes are loaded except the curated box.  I feel like every company is running behind this month.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 7, 2015)

I am so glad I went with the curated box.  No Twistband for me.  Now, if I could just review my items so I can get to 400 points and spend them all 2 minutes later, that would be great.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Dec 7, 2015)

My second account is up.

Soap and paper factory hand cream

Beauty Crop highlighting cream ( I ended up with two of these due to a mistake with my complexion perfection sampler)

Catherine Malandrino perfume (I have allergies)

PYS eye shadow

Beauty Protectir detangler ( got this on my other account and it broke my scalp out pretty badly?

This is the first time I've actually been disappointed in a box. I have been "meh, whatever" about some but this makes me rethink having a second box.

And my first account just loaded

Juana hand and nail balm

Kate Spade live colorfully spray (description of it mentions the sand between your toes and vacation, how is this in a winter box?)

PYS eye shadow

Coola spf moisturizer

And the one interesting thing: Benefit They're Real Tinted Primer.

These really aren't the best winter boxes. Hand creams are great and the eye shadows are good but the rest is blah.


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 7, 2015)

Nooo I have another Harvey Prince perfume coming on my main account  :wacko:

Wouldn't it be nice if we could block off brands we knew for sure we didn't want to sample?

Like hello, Birchbox. I prefer not to smell like butt.


----------



## laura10801 (Dec 7, 2015)

I got the curated box for my ace account, but  am not very happy with the stuff they chose for my second account.

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil - I have tried before and liked
Kopari Coconut Sheer Oil -  Why give me more than one hair oil?  I have nothing against oils, but two in one box?
Serge Normant Dream Big Instant Volumizing Spray - because two hair products just isn't enough?
Coastal Scents® styleEYES Palette - not very excited by this
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - I have tried before, and didn't like all that much, but I'm okay with that.
At least they didn't put in another fragrance.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 7, 2015)

My curated box came today! I got the green and gold shadows when I thought the pink one came in it. I must have been confused but that's a good thing cause I'm getting the pink in my main box.

The only thing I won't use is the scrub.

Leave in conditioner smells good.

The stain is so cute for my purse. I use the little sorial one from popsugar, so tiny is good!

I'm addicted to chuao chocolate and my whole foods stopped carrying it as soon as I discovered it


----------



## H_D (Dec 7, 2015)

I am pretty happy with my box this month. Actually last month too. Finally starting to get two makeup items in my box again. Here is what I am getting this month:

*Benefit They're real TINTED primer* (NOT the mascara!)- this is on presale only and I am looking forward to trying it. I hope it works well!

*Coastal Scents eyeshadow*- this will be the gold and green. I look forward to trying it as I don't have these colors in any of my palettes.  Their shadows aren't the best I've tried but they are decent.

*Coola classic Cucumber Moisturizer with SPF*- I always get Coola stuff for some reason. I don't really like their stuff and this one has a chemical sunscreen in it, which I don't use so this will go in my donate box.

*Kate Spade Live Colorful Spray*- not a big perfume person but this sounds really lovely, right down my aisle. I hope it smells as nice as it sounds!

*Juara Coconut Illipe Hand and nail cream*- sounds nice enough.


----------



## artemiss (Dec 7, 2015)

Have they ever said what they were doing for people who saved their boxes all year?

I used all of mine except for this month's, to make care packages for the local women's shelter. I put feminine hygiene products (tampons, pads, liners and wipes), body wash, a face wash (Ha! That is how many extras I had!!), a razor, a travel shave cream, a hand sanitizer, a toothbrush/paste and a makeup sample of some sort in each box, packing them up so full they don't shut well.

I plan on doing this with all the stuff I don't use this month as well before I take it in to get as many boxes filled as I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 7, 2015)

My cheat finally loaded:

-thebalm frat boy blush (cute packaging, but I'm on blush overload)

-Juara Illipe hand cream

-coastal scents PYS (green/gold)

-coola cucumber spf

-Oscar de la renta fragrance

im pleased about the hand cream, but I chose the curated box on my other account, and the hand cream is included in that, soooo.....

I dunno. I guess this box is OK. It's not good, but it isn't bad, either. It's the Cool Runnings of boxes.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 8, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> My curated box came today! I got the green and gold shadows when I thought the pink one came in it. I must have been confused but that's a good thing cause I'm getting the pink in my main box.
> 
> The only thing I won't use is the scrub.
> 
> ...


i picked those colors to wear on Christmas and they look nice! ty for sharing!

i have a tracking number but no cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Dec 8, 2015)

Another not so exciting box for me:

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil. I love this product, but I've gotten it twice in past curated boxes.

Coastal scents style eyes palette. Bleh.

The Beauty Crop Highlighter. Already recieved this in another sub.

Soap &amp; Paper Factory Hand Cream. Will use, but not exciting.

Serge Normant Dream Big Instant Volumizing Spray. PYS.


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 8, 2015)

My cheat page still hasn't loaded...most of the time I get it before the new month even starts. It's kind of blowing my mind that they're sending people Coola (luckily I've already got this before over) and sea salt spray....I'm so jealous of BB UK...they're getting these little clutches like BB France and a lot of them have 7 samples! I'm so jealous! I mean, gah-look at this:


----------



## H_D (Dec 8, 2015)

Lady Combs said:


> My cheat page still hasn't loaded...most of the time I get it before the new month even starts. It's kind of blowing my mind that they're sending people Coola (luckily I've already got this before over) and sea salt spray....I'm so jealous of BB UK...they're getting these little clutches like BB France and a lot of them have 7 samples! I'm so jealous! I mean, gah-look at this:


 yeah looking at many of the pictures online, their boxes are way better than ours- lots of deluxe sized samples and full sized products were often ours are packets and tiny vials. I wonder how much their boces cost? Based on the size and quality of the samples, I'd think they were a little more expensive than ours?

I also wonder what ever happened to the possiblity of getting extra foil samples of stuff not in place of your regular BB items? Since they implemented that a few years ago, I've never gotten any extras. And, in fact, rarely do I get more than 5 items now. I used to get 6-7 items almost all the time back in the day, lol.


----------



## pearldrop (Dec 8, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> Another not so exciting box for me:
> 
> Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil. I love this product, but I've gotten it twice in past curated boxes.
> 
> ...


Box twins =) My non-curated account is getting this box. Okay-ish. I'm not so excited either. At least I like hand cream and highlighter.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 8, 2015)

I got my curated box today.  I like most of the products in it, especially the Juara hand cream which smells really good &amp; isn't greasy.  The lip product and scrub smell good too &amp; I will use both of them.  The one thing I'm disappointed about is the that they sent the green/gold eyeshadow when they had pictured the pink/cream one with the curated box during sample choice.  I feel let down by the eyeshadow, like they promised one color and sent another.


----------



## Queennie (Dec 8, 2015)

Got my BB today!
I picked out the curated box, loved everything in it

Along with @@Shayleemeadows the eye shadow I got was Glamour Eyes and not Formal Eyes. While the pigmentation is really nice, I don't know if I will use that shade too often. It is such a bummer too because it says that we should have Formal Eyes on the card, and the eye shadows are pretty nice for CS!
 

Other than that I love everything in the box. The hand cream smells* amazing*! It says coconut but it almost smells like cake batter. I love the hair product, the scrub I have tried before and love, and the cheek stain is too cute!

Also that chocolate, it tasted like a fancy Crunch bar I remember from when I was little  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 8, 2015)

Finally loaded! at least its a 6 item box, the 6th one is the gold and green eye shadow. I'm terrified of this perfume though, every time they cost that much, they smell horrible! lol


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 8, 2015)

Random thought...cheats don't load bc BB doesn't know what they're sending you until almost last minute bc their subscriber base gotten so huge. Just an idea...one of my cheats (with tracking) loaded, while the other, newer, soon to be gone acct is still up in the air...


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 8, 2015)

Mine also FINALLY loaded. I'm not too disappointed. It's my last box for my yearly sub and I don't plan on renewing or signing up for a monthly, at least not at this point.

In my box:

Soap and Paper Shea Butter Hand Cream - Okay, will use eventually. 

Kate Spade Live Colorfully Spray - Ugh. Perfume. And the description is floral, which I hate. We'll see. 

Amika Hair Mask - LOVE Amika products, so Yay on this one.

Eyeko Fat Liquid Liner - Wow. About time?

CS Eyeshadow - Will use.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 8, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> Finally loaded! at least its a 6 item box, the 6th one is the gold and green eye shadow. I'm terrified of this perfume though, every time they cost that much, they smell horrible! lol


Atelier is my absolute favorite. I have the orange and the vanilla. It's hard to describe other than French and expensive. The total opposite of popular American brands. Even if you hate the scent it should at least come with a cute post card.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 8, 2015)

My cheat loaded and it's the curated box...which is cool and all except I chose the green and gold eyeshadow duo, not the curated box (which is whatever since that's the color that's coming in the curated box I guess?) Haha.

I'm pretty happy with everything in it (yay chocolate!) The only thing I'm not too thrilled with is the Jane Iredale and that's only because I already have about 15 samples of those.


----------



## carothcj (Dec 8, 2015)

Um wow my box completely changed from a couple days ago. Super annoyed. I am now getting:

Soap and paper hand cream

Beauty crop highlighting cream

Eye shadow (I was hoping to avoid this )

Coola moisturizer (wtf)

Malin and goetz clarifying clay mask (I have crazy dry skin. But I guess my husband can use it)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhh 2/5


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 9, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> Finally loaded! at least its a 6 item box, the 6th one is the gold and green eye shadow. I'm terrified of this perfume though, every time they cost that much, they smell horrible! lol


I actually tend to like Ateleir Cologne and I'm not a fragrance person. Their Orange Sanguine is my favorite perfume right now. Though I have to admit I tried the Mandarine Glacial and hated it. I think the one you have is the Pomelo Paradis. I'm sure I've tried it but I can't remember what it smells like.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 9, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Atelier is my absolute favorite. I have the orange and the vanilla. It's hard to describe other than French and expensive. The total opposite of popular American brands. Even if you hate the scent it should at least come with a cute post card.


I received almost all the postcards from Sephora (I totally didn't order things just to get the postcards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). I framed them and used them to decorate my bedroom.


----------



## non_sequitur (Dec 9, 2015)

Finally say the preview. I'm new to sub boxes this is my third bb.

1) coastal scents eye-shadow (saw swatches of the gold&amp; green, so okay with this, actually looking forward now, was not excited for it at pys)

2) amika dry shampoo (first one ever, so not displeased)

3) beauty protector detangler (in need of a detangler, so fingers crossed it works for me)

4) eyeko fat liquid eyeliner (I like liquid eyeliner, hopefully this brand suits me)

5) avene moisturizing face product (glad for this since my skin is so fussy and combination does not begin to describe how much it changes throughout any given day)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, well, well....LOOK at what's showing up in one of my Birchbox's this month:





I do believe that is the missing Eyeko eyeliner of months past, the one that we were all promised and the one that was hung up in customs.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 9, 2015)

Bizgirl, minus the coastal scents eyeshadow you got my ideal box! Hopefully mine looks like yours.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

Srhrfh1964 said:


> Bizgirl, minus the coastal scents eyeshadow you got my ideal box! Hopefully mine looks like yours.


Ha! I'm ok with most of it, but I won't use the hair mask. They're always too much for my fine, thin hair.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well, well, well....LOOK at what's showing up in one of my Birchbox's this month:
> 
> I do believe that is the missing Eyeko eyeliner of months past, the one that we were all promised and the one that was hung up in customs.


We need to write the powerful, Oscar-worthy movie about those eyeko liners' long journey through customs. Starring Tom Hanks.


----------



## carothcj (Dec 9, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Um wow my box completely changed from a couple days ago. Super annoyed. I am now getting:
> 
> Soap and paper hand cream
> 
> ...


Update:

The hand cream smells really nice. The highlighting cream is sooooooo messy and glittery.


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 9, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> We need to write the powerful, Oscar-worthy movie about those eyeko liners' long journey through customs. Starring Tom Hanks.


I'm definitely going to cry when the eyeliner floats away.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 9, 2015)

My box is pretty sad this month. I'm 90% sure I'm going to cancel birchbox. At least for a little while. I canceled ipsy in October and I don't miss it. I just have too many products. Time to take a break.

Amika dry shampoo: ANOTHER dry shampoo. At least the packaging is cute. I think I'm going to give this one a try.

Coola face: ANOTHER coola! This is my only birchbox sub. It's not my 2nd account etc. they actually have sent me more coola and in December.

Harvey prince sea salt hair mist: face palm

Formal eyes: not impressed but useable. Good for travel.

Beauty crop highlighter cream. This will be fun to play around with. It might be nice on the body. Messy though. Sponge application suggested if you don't want twilight hands.

I feel like half this box was old stock used as filler to get it out of the warehouse for the new year.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

This is bs the $10 card in the boxes isn't a gift card, it's a freaking promo code!

Didn't the spoiler video specifically say it was a GIFTCARD?!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Dec 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> This is bs the $10 card in the boxes isn't a gift card, it's a freaking promo code!
> 
> Didn't the spoiler video specifically say it was a GIFTCARD?!


That's how I understood it.  What's the minimum purchase?


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 9, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> This is bs the $10 card in the boxes isn't a gift card, it's a freaking promo code!
> 
> Didn't the spoiler video specifically say it was a GIFTCARD?!


I thought so...but I figured there'd be a min purchase, there always is with bb. Is it $35 like usual?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

drkornea said:


> That's how I understood it.  What's the minimum purchase?


$35, it's $10 off $35 purchase.  It's not a gift card it's a coupon.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

The terminology used should be $10 discount/coupon not gift card:







The code goes in the promotion section, if you try to enter it as a gift card it says it's invalid.

Between that, the winter essentials eye shadow switcheroo and the fact that I'm getting those long ago promised eyeko eyeliners, it's 3 strikes for me and worth a bit of an email to Birchbox, not that expect anything to come from it. Still...annoying.


----------



## Pixels (Dec 9, 2015)

Is the code generic? My box appears to be missing and has not moved in five days...


----------



## mandys (Dec 9, 2015)

ugh! got my sneak for my second accout

1. green/gold eyeshadow - PYS

2. ANOTHER Harvey Prince sea salt spray - in BOTH boxes!? really, this is winter, give me conditioning for my hear not drying SALT

3. Supergoop CC cream. ugh. got Coola in the other box. 

4. Avene Hydrating Serum - only thing i like in the box

5. Silhouette perfume

They must really want me to cancel. one is a year long sub, but the other i will cancel for sure if i dont love January PYS choices


----------



## Erica Sikma (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, December is a complete bust. 3 summer products to use in the Michigan winter, and a freaking promo code. Birchbox, you suck this month. 

/grumpy


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm waiting on seeing the PYS reveal and if it isn't worth $5-10 on its own to me I'm canceling.


----------



## Lauren L (Dec 9, 2015)

I received my first box BB last month. I got that awful gold shadow stick and that glittery illuminating cream -not too excited about those, but I was happy with the rest.  I subscribe to Ipsy as well, my preview for my december box was so depressing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually contacted them because 2 of the products were lipsticks and one was an eyeshadow! Both of which I do not wear. So they are comping my january box-hope it gets better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 9, 2015)

The $10 "gift card" appears to be unique


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mine has FINALLY loaded! And I see it has shipped also. I'm receiving:

- the balm cosmetics frat boy blush (fine with me)

-serge normant volumizing spray (my PYS)

-coastal scents pallete (ew, my 5th eyeshadow pallete in a year)

-Malin and goetz clay mask ( will be fun to try)

-Loreal professional mythic oil nourishing mask ( interesting, hope it's a good size!)

All in all I'm happy. I just hate that they are forcing the stupid eye shadows on everyone even though we chose something else.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 10, 2015)

I'd love to know what comes of emailing Birchbox about the "gift card" being a code. I had my cart all set up and was ready to use the SURPRISE code along with the gift card but you can't stack codes so that's really cruddy!


----------



## H_D (Dec 10, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> My box is pretty sad this month. I'm 90% sure I'm going to cancel birchbox. At least for a little while. I canceled ipsy in October and I don't miss it. I just have too many products. Time to take a break.
> 
> Amika dry shampoo: ANOTHER dry shampoo. At least the packaging is cute. I think I'm going to give this one a try.
> 
> ...


I think they've sent me every possible Coola product in the past 6 months. That and Amika products. I don't know why?? I also seem to get a mascara in almost every box. Apparently they think I REALLY need mascara?


----------



## Pixels (Dec 10, 2015)

Can someone let  me know if the code is generic and what it is? TIA


----------



## Jolene Druzella Combs (Dec 10, 2015)

My box just loaded finally...I'm pretty disappointed. I really loved last month's box and used/still using all of every item except for the Make face gloss (which in my opinion was like rubbing thick Vaseline on my face lol). Good thing I took advantage of that $5 glitch for the Winter Essentials box, even though I ended up getting two dups-Jane Iredale and Coastal Scents (funny I'm most excited about these in my December box), at least there was chocolate!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 10, 2015)

If anyone wants to list items to swap this month, I started a thread for it here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138530-december-2015-birchbox-swaps/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2015)

I hate it when the 10th rolls around and one of my boxes isn't loaded yet. Boo!


----------



## carothcj (Dec 10, 2015)

Disappointed this month.

1) the "gift card" is a coupon code and they sent me a birchbox man one???

2) nothing about my box, besides the actual box itself, feels festive or winterish. A drying clay mask? Sunscreen? What?!

3) no extra fun little goody. Chocolate or tea or hot chocolate or something would've been fun and very easy for them to do.


----------



## Pixels (Dec 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> The $10 "gift card" appears to be unique


Thanks for letting me know, I will wait for mine to come. I have a few things I wanted to order but my box has not moved in five days.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2015)

Box pages:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2015/december-2015-bb1


----------



## Allison Andrews (Dec 10, 2015)

Mark me down as another one irritated that the curated box came with the green gold instead of the rose/champagne color pictured.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2015)

I emailed Birchbox today and asked for the correct one. They said they'd send it to me.  

I also emailed about the eyeko eyeliner and asked why they're in my box now, as opposed to 6 months ago. 
 

I'm working up the email about the "giftcard" next but I want to tackle one issue at a time with them as they've been known to skip over parts of emails and only refer to the things they want to talk about/acknowledge.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 10, 2015)

December was a free box due to shipping issues in the past, and I'm glad. Not impressed -- a drying mask for my already parched skin, crappy eyeshadow, another flipping perfume sample, hair oil, and BB cream that I can guarantee won't match my skin color.

No regrets about cancelling both of my subs. I expect way more from a December box.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 10, 2015)

I also emailed about the green/gold eyeshaďow;they are sending me the pink one too.


----------



## Saiza (Dec 10, 2015)

I got the curated box on my main account and resubbed on my 2nd account with a free subscription I earned from coca-cola points. Not thrilled with my 2nd box at all. I have thick, curly hair and I got volumizing hairspray; do I need that?? I also got lotion, highlighting cream, beauty protector oil and the coastal scents sampler. Probably end up swapping the whole box. I really liked the curated box minus the eyeshadow.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 11, 2015)

For whatever reason my box didn't show up online until yesterday (and is anyone else having problems using Firefox to go past the login screen?).

I'm getting:

Christian Siriano perfume (as I said before, if you cancel and resub they start you counting all over again with the perfume sample limit)

Amika hair mask:  I get a lot of hair masks.  I don't wash my hair every day so these don't get used up very fast (of course, not sure how small the sample is).

Stila lipstick/gloss:  I just got one of these in my Mystery Pack.  Hope it is a different color.

Coastal Scents:  I think I picked the pinkish set.  I actually like Coastal Scents.  They blend easier for me than some others I have (right now it is my Too Faced Chocolate Bar).

Malin &amp; Goetz mask:  Will use.

So, not a horrible box.  But sure doesn't scream "winter" or anything.

I should add that I resubbed when they had some promo or something so my boxes are pretty cheap.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm working up the email about the "giftcard" next but I want to tackle one issue at a time with them as they've been known to skip over parts of emails and only refer to the things they want to talk about/acknowledge.


I emailed too. I said that I was incredibly disappointed that I'd be unable to get the "Surprise" mystery pack AND use the gift card as well as it was stated to be a gift card and now it is simply a unique code. I told them I had my cart all set up and ready and then I heard it's a unique code and that I was really looking forward to being able to use both but since they didn't know how to word things correctly, now I couldn't. No reply yet.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Dec 11, 2015)

Did anyone ever find out if they're doing anything with 12 months of boxes after telling us to save them in January?


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 11, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Did anyone ever find out if they're doing anything with 12 months of boxes after telling us to save them in January?


I'm also wondering about this.


----------



## carothcj (Dec 11, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Did anyone ever find out if they're doing anything with 12 months of boxes after telling us to save them in January?


I saw on snapchat last night that they would be uploading a video to YouTube about all the boxes.


----------



## laura10801 (Dec 11, 2015)

Still waiting for curated box.  Uncurated one arrived yesterday, surprised I got the rose gold eyeshadow.  I figured I'd get some other, less desirable color in that one.  I'm gonna bet I get the green when I get the curated box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2015)

So I called Birchbox out on their latest FB post about having extra "cash" for the holidays.

It bothers me because the giftcard isn't "cash" or money or credit in anyway, it's a coupon/discount.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 11, 2015)

Follow up on my email to them about the "gift card" being a unique code. They gave me 100 points so I can use it as I had intended, so once I get my code, if anyone wants it, I'll be willing to give it up! I'm happy with how they decided to give me the points so I can make the purchases as I had intended with a gift card.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2015)

Birchbox's lame response to my facebook post:

Thank you so much for this thoughtful feedback - we will definitely be sharing it so we can continue to improve! But we hope you still find something awesome to spend that $10 smile emoticon


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 12, 2015)

Oddly enough the rosy gold shadow is gorgeous, however the paler color literally blends perfectly into my skin...so much show I put in on as powder as a joke, and you couldn't tell I had it on at all...


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Dec 12, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> Follow up on my email to them about the "gift card" being a unique code. They gave me 100 points so I can use it as I had intended, so once I get my code, if anyone wants it, I'll be willing to give it up! I'm happy with how they decided to give me the points so I can make the purchases as I had intended with a gift card.


I'd love it if you still have it!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 12, 2015)

FreckledCanvas said:


> I'd love it if you still have it!


I'll give it to you! I have to get my box first, but once I receive it, it's yours!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Dec 14, 2015)

I received both my boxes last week. However my box from my second account will not let me review the items for points. If I click on the "My Box" tab it won't even go to Decembers it's still stuck on Novembers. I never got tracking or anything for it either. I guess I'm going to wait a few more days and if I'm still stuck contact customer service. 

So far I'm loving the Beauty Crop Lighting Crew Highlighting Cream! It reminds me of Benefits High Beam but it blends better and doesn't burn my sensitive skin. I'm also liking the JUARA Coconut Illipe Hand &amp; Nail Balm. It smells like cake and I like cake. I also have not dared to spray the Harvey Prince because it would ruin the nice smell of cake. Did I mention I like cake? That is all.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 14, 2015)

I emailed Birchbox about the Eyeko eyeliners and they stuck with the customs story and then told me they're sending me another sample on their behalf....uh wha? Ok.

If it's an eyeliner I might die.  lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2015)

Srhrfh1964 said:


> Mine has FINALLY loaded! And I see it has shipped also. I'm receiving:
> 
> - the balm cosmetics frat boy blush (fine with me)
> 
> ...


Box twins!!

I have to say, the only products I am looking forward to are the spray &amp; clay mask.  I don't know why they give my fine, oily hair an OIL MASK treatment.

argh


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 15, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I emailed Birchbox about the Eyeko eyeliners and they stuck with the customs story and then told me they're sending me another sample on their behalf....uh wha? Ok.
> 
> If it's an eyeliner I might die.  lol


Guys birchbox is sending me a replacement of the Eyeko eyeliner that's already coming in my box.

I'm dead, srsly...dead.

I can't....I just can't even with them.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

My box finally came today. I managed to stay spoiler free and I'm happy with the box. I had chosen the coastal scents sample to be the grey eye shadows.



Spoiler


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh wow. I spent $10 on a birchbox and got just barely over .5oz worth of product to try spread out over five samples. They all fit in my palm because they're all so itty bitty.




I canceled my extra boxes.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 16, 2015)

Those Harvey prince sea salt sprays are a joke. I have long hair and it literally was gone after one try...so lame!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Dec 16, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Oh wow. I spent $10 on a birchbox and got just barely over .5oz worth of product to try spread out over five samples. They all fit in my palm because they're all so itty bitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing the spoilers for next month, esp the curated box, I have to agree that the sample sizes are getting ever so small!!  I received the Japanese hand cream sample that's labeled 'not for resale' which is also kind of a joke...

If you've already purchased an annual sub and decide to cancel, do they refund you the difference?


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 16, 2015)

drkornea said:


> After seeing the spoilers for next month, esp the curated box, I have to agree that the sample sizes are getting ever so small!!  I received the Japanese hand cream sample that's labeled 'not for resale' which is also kind of a joke...
> 
> If you've already purchased an annual sub and decide to cancel, do they refund you the difference?


Unfortunately, they don't refund anything for annual subs!


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 16, 2015)

Well I just went to check my account page and apparently my box page is switched (which is good since I didn't chose the curated box.) I'm getting:

-CS Eyeshadow. I chose the green/gold one, so hopefully that's the one I get.

-L'Oreal Mystic Oil Shampoo and Conditioner. Meh. This was something I had seen and I was okay with getting (mostly because I have a thing for shampoo and conditioner, yeah I know I'm strange). 

-Juara Hand and Nail Balm. I have sooooo many handcreams that I've decided to put them on my nightstand so I use them every night to hopefully go through them. At least this is a small sample (and apparently smells like cake, which is a plus)

-Malin &amp; Goetz Clay Mask. I like masks. This will get used. 

- Benefit's They're Real Tinted Primer. I hate the They're Real mascara (I'm currently using it and I can't wait for the 3 months to be up), but it'll be cool to try them together and I'm happy to have a brand new not released yet product in my BB.

Overall I'm pretty meh. I guess this is what they send to someone who's been subbed to them for almost 3 years when they do a "leftovers" month. (I've already received the Coola, Harvey Prince, Amika, and a few of the other items that are showing up in almost everyone's boxes.) I also agree that their samples have been really small the past couple months and I'm irritated. I used to love BB, but now I think that once the Macy's/Sephora box becomes open to everyone, I think I'll drop them for awhile.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 16, 2015)

I finally decided to open a second account so I could always have the option of getting a 'surprise' box and the curated box.  I didn't care for December's curated box, so I chose the same sample (Serge Normant) on both my accounts. 

As it would figure. . . I ended up with two *identical* boxes.  Darn it.  But I'm pleased with my other samples (Crop highlighter, CS rose gold eyeshadow, No 4 hair oil, and Paper Soap Factory lotion). 

I'm excited about the January curated box, so really glad I have two accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saiza (Dec 17, 2015)

I just got my birchbox on my 2nd account and super disappointed in it, I'm not even keeping anything in it. I got beauty protector oil, which smells great, but it's already leaking in the box, The beauty crop lighting crew highlighter, serge normant volumizing spray and some hand lotion. I might use the lotion, but I don't use highlighters, I don't need volumizing hairspray.. and the coastal scents eyeshadow. Super disappointed in this box!


----------



## aaclever (Dec 18, 2015)

Got my box today and they forgot two of my samples... Little POed!! Also, was excited for the They'RE real primer but with the They're real mascara it just makes my eyelashes look creepily long and weird.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 18, 2015)

aaclever said:


> Got my box today and they forgot two of my samples... Little POed!!


Oh no! did you have a 5 sample box, or were the missing ones the "bonus" foils they sometimes include?

I'd contact CS. I've had a sample missing once or twice, as well as a sample damaged, and each time they were good about sending out the missing/replacement right away.


----------



## aaclever (Dec 19, 2015)

No was missing my coastal scents and a perfume. Contacted costumer service and they responded saying they are shipping me a new box! Didn't expect that lol


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Dec 20, 2015)

If anyone won't be using their coupon from the December box, I'd love to have it. Trying to stretch my dollar with these Christmas presents...

Thanks!


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Dec 20, 2015)

@@FreckledCanvas I'll message you my code!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 21, 2015)

I got an Aces Shop e-mail.  40% off.  The list of items is huge, however, there is nothing I want.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-beauty-deals?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=122015_W_S_Evergreen_Aces&amp;utm_term=G_A_VIP


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up! Checking my email now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Dec 21, 2015)

caitlinmacphers said:


> @@FreckledCanvas I'll message you my code!


cool, thank you so much!


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm getting really annoyed with birchbox shipping. I got gift subs for my father and brother that shipped 12/11. They're only going from TN-NY, yet they're still in NJ and IN. It's been almost two weeks. I'm getting worried that they won't arrive by Christmas. Which is ridiculous considering when they shipped. Ugh. I know mail is slow around the holidays, but this seems excessive.

Edited to add, literally the minute after I posted that they both updated in NY. Ha! I guess I should have whined a week ago, lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm getting a little impatient with my deliveries too but i know the shipping/delivery folks are busting their tails this time of the year.


----------

